# [solved] Wo ist der Arbeitsspeicher geblieben?

## AROK

Hallo Allerseits,

auf einem meiner Systeme wird zu wenig Arbeitsspeicher angezeigt, 884,33MB statt der verbauten 1024MB (2*512MB).

Auf meinem Laptop z.B. wird der Speicher hingegen richtig angezeigt.

Wo können die Ursachen dafür liegen? 

Gruß

AROKLast edited by AROK on Tue Nov 28, 2006 8:00 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## tost

Kernel neu konfigurieren

Processor type and features --> High Memory Support ---> 4GB 

----------

## AROK

 *tost wrote:*   

> Kernel neu konfigurieren
> 
> Processor type and features --> High Memory Support ---> 4GB 

 

Danke, das hat geholfen. Jetzt hab ich 1011 MB; ich nehme an, der Rest ist vom BIOS rerviert oder so.

Gruß

AROK

----------

## tost

Mem:          1011 

Also ich weiß ja nicht ob es normal ist, scheint aber so zu sein ^^

----------

## bbgermany

 *tost wrote:*   

> Mem:          1011 
> 
> Also ich weiß ja nicht ob es normal ist, scheint aber so zu sein ^^

 

das steht bei mir auch auf meiner maschine mit 1gb ram.

----------

## mrsteven

Wenn du es genau wissen willst, der Kernel gibt dir beim Booten ein paar Meldungen, wie der Speicher genau verwendet wird. Schau mal in deinem Systemlog nach. Bei mir z.B.:

```
Nov 27 21:00:16 mrsteven-mobil BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

Nov 27 21:00:16 mrsteven-mobil BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

Nov 27 21:00:16 mrsteven-mobil BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

Nov 27 21:00:16 mrsteven-mobil BIOS-e820: 00000000000e0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

Nov 27 21:00:16 mrsteven-mobil BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000001ff40000 (usable)

Nov 27 21:00:16 mrsteven-mobil BIOS-e820: 000000001ff40000 - 000000001ff50000 (ACPI data)

Nov 27 21:00:16 mrsteven-mobil BIOS-e820: 000000001ff50000 - 0000000020000000 (ACPI NVS)

[...]

Nov 27 21:00:16 mrsteven-mobil Memory: 514904k/523520k available (2389k kernel code, 8192k reserved, 809k data, 164k init, 0k highmem)
```

Reservierter Speicher, der nicht vom Userspace verwendet werden kann, wird von Programmen wie free nicht angezeigt.

Übrigens auch noch interessant ist dieser Beitrag:  :Arrow:  Linux Memory Management or 'Why is there no free RAM?'

----------

## netbui

Hallo,

 habe gerade festgestellt, das meinem System irgendwie 500 mb RAM fehelen. Ich habe 1,5 Gb, wovon uner Gentoo nur: 

```
top:

Mem:    899752k total,   858824k used,    40928k free,    12720k buffers

Swap:        0k total,        0k used,        0k free,   663128k cached
```

verfdügbar sind. Hat jemand eine Tipp, wo ich was falsch eingestellt habe? Mit einer Live-Distri wird der Speicher korrekt erkannt.

Vielen Dank!Last edited by netbui on Mon Dec 04, 2006 10:56 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## gimpel

Das sind nur 878MB.. 

Entweder highmem aktivieren im kernel, oder 2G/2G split.

----------

## netbui

Vielen Dank für die sehr schelle Antwort.

Jetzt fällt es mir wieder ein, ich habe diese Installation von meinem ersten Gentoo System kopiert. Das war ein PIII mit 768 Mb und ich habe das damals absichtlich ausgeschaltet.

----------

## gimpel

 *netbui wrote:*   

> Vielen Dank für die sehr schelle Antwort.
> 
> Was ist denn besser?

 

Gute Frage... bei highmem hast du eben diese 878MB im lowmem, den Rest im highmem, wobei highmem an sich langsamer ist, weil, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, highmem pages erst zurückgemapped werden müssen.

Bei 2G/2G hast du alles im lowmem, also wäre das am sinnvollsten. 

Ich musste zurück auf 1G true lowmem (con's) + highmem für den Rest, weil irgendwas mit 2G/2G nicht funktioniert hat, ich weiß aber nichtmehr was   :Shocked:   vmware? wine? glaub wine war's.

----------

## mrsteven

Mein Lieblingsthread zu diesem Thema:  :Arrow:  Linux Memory Management or 'Why is there no free RAM?'

----------

## Earthwings

Hab zwei Threads zum gleichen Thema zusammengefasst, Suche nach "highmem" liefert bei Bedarf weitere.

----------

## Louisdor

 *tost wrote:*   

> Kernel neu konfigurieren
> 
> Processor type and features --> High Memory Support ---> 4GB 

 

Sorry, dass ich mich hier in so einen alten Thread einklinke, an dieser Stelle.

Hab meinem Rechner gerade 4x1GB DDR2 800Mhz spendiert. Im BIOS werden auch volle 4GB erkannt, doch mein Gentoo meldet nur 2GB.

Leider finde ich in den Kerneleinstellungen die Rubrik Processor type and features --> High Memory Support ---> 4GB  nicht.

```
uname -a

Linux amd64x2 2.6.23 #1 SMP Sun Oct 14 22:13:10 CEST 2007 x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 5000+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux
```

Ich habe  es auch mal mit den Gentoo-Sources versucht, auch da ist kein solcher Eintrag vorhanden.

Oder muss man vorher erst mal etwas anderes "freischalten" damit das sichtbar wird?

Das Board ist ein ASUS M2N-E mit neuestem BIOS.

Merci & Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## sirro

 *Louisdor wrote:*   

> Linux amd64x2 [...] x86_64 [...]

 

Bei x86_64-System ist doch der Adresseraum AFAIK immens vergrößert und diese Optionen unnötig. Das ist auch ein Thema im o.g. Thread.

Folglich müsste dein Problem an einer anderen Stelle liegen.

Zur Stützung meiner These:

```
tonks linux # grep "High Memory Support" -r .

./arch/i386/Kconfig:    prompt "High Memory Support"

./arch/mips/Kconfig:    bool "High Memory Support"

./Documentation/lguest/lguest.txt:  CONFIG_HIGHMEM64G=n ("High Memory Support" "64GB")[1]
```

----------

